# prayers needed



## ramblinrack (Mar 2, 2014)

I need all the prayers I can get for my family! my daughter has gone back to the meth after living clean and being a good mother for a good while since the last relapse. my wife and I have temp custody of her 2 kids with a hearing the end of this mo. I cannot begin to explain the nightmare we are living. thanks my friends!


----------



## roscoe54 (Mar 2, 2014)

Prayers for you and your family


----------



## speedcop (Mar 2, 2014)

our prayers for her and you and family. I know its hard and sometimes you want to just let go and walk away, be done with it. But I always try to remember what if Jesus had thrown down that cross and walked away. I pray with all my being that God will intervene.


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 2, 2014)

So sorry to hear Louie...That stuff is the devil!


----------



## Bucky T (Mar 2, 2014)

Prayers sent Louie!

Can't even imagine what y'all are going through...


----------



## Sargent (Mar 3, 2014)

Sent.


----------



## georgia357 (Mar 3, 2014)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Mar 3, 2014)

You got em Louie.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 3, 2014)

You got them from here Rack! I am so sorry about your problems. May God Bless you and your family.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 3, 2014)

Sad situation........ I will pray for all concerned, especially those children.


----------



## CAL90 (Mar 3, 2014)

Prayers for the family


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 4, 2014)

Prayers for everyone involved.


----------



## ramblinrack (Mar 6, 2014)

thank you for the prayers my friends...keep em up as the situation is getting worse. I just tucked a 12 yr old into bed who was worried his mother was going to come get him in the middle of the night. very hard to explain to him that she isn't acting very motherly like but I think he gets it. sad. the 6 yr old doesn't want her to come back. we go to court 3/27.I signed for her to buy a new corolla last may when she was doing so well. said car has been missing for 2 wks now as she GAVE the keys to a fellow druggie who hasn't returned it. I am on the hook for the car since she stopped making pymts & ins, so I have to look after that as well. I can only hope it is not found and the ins co makes the payoff...never again! I have never prayed as much in my life as now,
...(except for a big buck to walk in ft of me)... and I hope yall keep them up as well...thank you all...god bless!


----------



## fredw (Mar 7, 2014)

Louie, prayers sent.


----------



## ToddM (Mar 11, 2014)

Sorry to hear what you and those children are going thru. Prayers sent for you and your family


----------



## t bird (Mar 11, 2014)

Prayers for her Mr. Louie.


----------



## ssmith (Mar 13, 2014)

Praying for strength and wisdom for you all. God's grace IS sufficient. Isaiah 26:3 and 41:10.


----------



## Havana Dude (Mar 13, 2014)

Louie, you and I have shared quite a bit on PM's over the years. You need a shoulder, you know where I am. Prayers for your family bud.


----------



## sniper22 (Mar 16, 2014)

Prayers offered for you, the kids, the wife, and daughter.  
God had something planned and it might not be what you want,  but it will work out how God wants it to.  I apologize for being away for a few weeks but will try to keep up with this daily.  If there's anything I can do, let me know.


----------



## aaron batson (Apr 8, 2014)

prayers sent...


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Apr 18, 2014)

yes, a late prayer sent from here. very sad stuff, hope the best for you all especially the kids


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 18, 2014)

hang in there Rack...we are with you brother


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 24, 2014)

Prayers sent. I know of several people who were on drugs until God came in and wiped their slate clean. Folks with years of using who turned their lives over and received life abundantly. God can change things! Hang in there, brother.


----------



## rebel bruiser (Apr 24, 2014)

Prayers Sent --God Is In Control


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 25, 2014)

Prayers sent.  I hope things have gotten better for you and the family.


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 25, 2014)

01Foreman400 said:


> Prayers sent.  I hope things have gotten better for you and the family.



Prayers said and I agree.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 25, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers, Louie.


----------

